# Plants and caves.



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hear so much talk about how bettas love plants and caves and how they need places to hide. Well, I've tried plants and glass votives for all my fish and only one likes his plants. Why is this?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Mine loves small castles, They don't so much like the larger objects tho,
Several like the butterflies, They wind round and round for hours sometimes, 
I think they'd make great clock makers  others like the small balls,.

I have alot that likes the plants for resting or sleeping on or in.
When you first get them some hide behind them, But once they know you, Mine rarely hide in them any more,

Too many objects thats too large I feel just takes up swimming space,


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I never put anything in my tanks before until now, after hearing that they like something to hide in or rest on.But they just won't use them. I put a little fake plant in my new female's tank, thinking she might feel more secure while she was adjusting to her new home. But nope, she isn't interested in her plant. lol


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Your bettas are showing their personality, 
I have some too that don't seem to ever use any of their decorations,

their your fish, you see them, work with them, know them on individual bases,

I think sometimes we've more convinced ourselves they need these things because it looks more pleasing to our eyes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you're absolutely right. I read (mostly on another forum) that bettas need a place to hide and that its important for their well being. I do know that a lot of bettas like to lay on the leaves of a plant. One of mine loves laying on his plant. Unfortunately, his plant fell apart and I had to put in a new one that he may not like. lol


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

I was thinking of the frabric plants. those imitation ones. their smooth. I wonder if my betta would like that?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have silk plants in my 4 gallon and my betta loves them. I guess he likes them because he came from a tank that was full of plants. At the petstore, he was in a large tank with other fish and lots of plants.


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

I have to seatch thru m plants and caves to find my betta at times, other times he is laying on the bottom or swimming around like a betta does.

I never had caves only a small plant or two with a single betta before in the 5g tank, put a few rock caves I made in and a tree stump root system and he loves it.


----------



## MarieBettaMom (Apr 22, 2009)

George now has 2 fake plants, one large "bushy" one and one bamboo plant. I think he likes the bushy one more, he goes to rest in/on that one. He hid more frequently in the early days. Now, after one week, he has opened up quite a bit and is less shy. He's quite active swimming around during the daytime. And he swims up to the front of the tank towards us when he sees us, and he moves back and forth, against the tank surface, as if he wants to swim further forward to greet us, it is so cute.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

One of my fish, Jingle (when he was younger), had a cave type thing and he was ALWAYS in it. Sometimes I couldn't find him and then it would be, oh, he's in his creepy cave. My newest betta Darcy loves his plant...he is always in the middle of it. I tried a votive holder and he kind of peeked his head in but he won't go in it. I have seen him "sitting" on the top of it, though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just saw Rusty, my new crowntail, resting on one of his plants! YAY! I hope he'll begin to use them. I have no idea if he ever does when I'm not around.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

dramaqueen: It's quite possible that they do use them, just not when you're around. My bettas all have lots of plants and most have pots as well. However, when ever I am in the room they are all floating near the glass wiggling at me. Even if I put new stuff in the tanks they generally are more interested in me and don't go right away to check it out. But, if I walk out of the room and peek in, they are all checking out the plants and swimming around/through them, sometimes flaring at something new. Same thing with the pots. I never thought they used them until I saw them sleeping in them at night. Some also sleep in the plants. I like decorations because they seem to keep them amused when I'm not around


----------



## MarieBettaMom (Apr 22, 2009)

What do you think it means when they flare?

I had to move George's plant when I added the heater. Had to rearrange the plant a few times, still not sure it's in a good spot (because the water flow seems stronger now than before I inserted the heater & moved the plant). After one plant rearrangement, George swam around, and I swear he looked straight at me and flared a moment. I think he was saying, "I HATE IT!" But I really have no idea.

Poor thing, I think he is still trying to find a nice comfy calm spot to rest.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

What Chicklet was saying about our fishes personalty. Well I have a good story. 
My Betta male Jasper is currently in a 1 gallon vace/bowl with a plant growing not out but in it....(The roots are growing in it) Well 5 days ago I put him in a bigger bowl/tank that was 2.5 gallons without the plant but had a figure dec. in it, which he HATED!!! He would stay in one spot and not swim anywhere but at the bottom. This went on for a couple of days until I couldnt stand to look at him, being so miserable. So I put him back in the SMALLER vace/bowl WITH the plant and he is as happy as he was before!!! lol......


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

What do you think it means when they flare?
It means they are either frightened and dont want to show they are so the try to look bigger. Interested, or showing of for the laddies!!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmm...yeah I know Fishy and Morado use their plants and caves. Dunno bout my girls and Elvis. They probably do when I am not around like someone else said.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I saw 2 bridges at Walmart but one was broken and I was afraid my fish would get stuck under the other one because the spaces under it were so small.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

I tried putting some wood in my bettas tank, that had a cave like place under it.and he seemed to feel crowded. so I took it out. and added the floating flowers and the silk flowers. he seems to be happy now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Jaden has taken to sitting on top of his thermometer.lol It's so cute!!


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Thats really cute on the thermometer.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Haha, yeah. He doesn't do it all the time but it IS cute to see.


----------



## Indefinitive (Apr 6, 2009)

Gregory has two castles. One to swim around, and one that he can hide in. I found a lighthouse thing at work the other day, and it has a hidey hole, so I decided to stick that in there, too. He hasn't gone near it yet. It usually takes him a few days to get up enough courage to go inside them. I think he's afraid of the dark. xD

I have some java moss in there, but he isn't interested in even touching it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It usually takes him a few days to get up enough courage to go inside them. I think he's afraid of the dark. xD

lol. Maybe he will in a couple days.


----------



## silverd (Apr 28, 2009)

My Betta loves his plants, and he loves sitting near the heater when he is 'resting'. I got a self at a pet store that I am planning on putting in my future 10 gallon. It is like a fake rock shelf that you put gravel on and can put a plant in. Would work well in my 3 gallon but it would be too crowded, and my Betta seems to like the open space. I have the bridge and it seems large enough to get my Betta underneath, but would rather have the small jar with holes in it..hmmm...need to find just the right size. My Blue Jay just loves to hide under the plant, he is always wiggling around the filter and heater too.


----------

